# آه كم أخشى غدي هذا



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

سيداتي سادتي اعضاء منتدانا العزيز ، اريد من حضرتكم شرح هذه الابيات

قصيدة أغداً ألقاك للشاعر الهادي آدم

آه كم أخشى غدي هذا وارجوه اقترابا
كنت استدنيه لكن هِبتُه لمّا أهابا
وأهلّت فرحة القرب به حين استجابا



وشكراً لكم


----------



## cherine

الشاعر يتوقع لقاء محبوبه يوم غد، لذا تنتابه مشاعر متناقضة: الخوف من قدوم ذلك اليوم، والرغبة في أن يأتي.


----------



## A doctor

ولكن ما معنى كلمة ( أهابا ) ؟ 

هل هي نفسها ( هبته ) ؟


----------



## Bakr

amro hakami said:


> ولكن ما معنى كلمة ( أهابا ) ؟
> 
> هل هي نفسها ( هبته ) ؟



هبته (هاب) بمعنى الخوف والحذر وأهابا (أهاب) بمعنى ناشد ودعى
هِبتُه لمّا أهابا
أي أن الشاعر يقول: كنت حذرا/خائفا لمّا ناشدني/دعاني


----------



## A doctor

شكراً لكل من شيرين وبكر تحياتي لكم


----------

